
The Ultimate Guide to Cold Calling Part II - brandonlee
https://persistiq.com/blog/the-ultimate-guide-to-cold-calling-part-ii/
======
acconrad
As an engineer I actually appreciated this post. HN is meant to cover all
things in tech entrepreneurship, and one thing we engineers tend to neglect
are the sales skills needed when you jump from being just an engineer to a
CEO/founder role. As someone who wants to do that some day, this was a nice
first step of a blog post.

